# Warum wurde/wird &quot;Anno 1503&quot; als so schlecht und zu Kompliziert gewertet?



## Argonautin (30. August 2016)

Hallo,

Meine Frage steht eh schon im Titel 

Warum ich mich das Frage, ich zockte damals und bis heute die 1503er Version.
Und ich finde diese Version von Anno super klasse, die Kritik das es viel zu Kompliziert ist
kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Ich hatte keine Probleme damit und auch das es viel schlechter sei als die 1602er Version verstehe ich nicht.
Ich finde 1503 ist genauso gut nur eben mich einer hübscheren Grafik.

Einzig die Kritik das der Versprochene Mulitplayer nie kam kann ich natürlich nachvollziehen.
Die restlichen Kritiken (das es kompliziert und soooo viel schlechter sei als 1602) verstehe ich nicht wirklich.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu, bzw. kann mir jemand erklären was an 1503 so Kompliziert sein soll?
Das würde mich echt mal interessieren 

LG und habt einen schönen Abend! 
Argonautin


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie die Wertungen waren und welche du genau meinst, aber idR erwartet man vom Nachfolger immer "mehr", und wenn das nicht eindeutig der Fall ist, kann es sein, dass der Nachfolger von der Wertung her ein wenig schlechter abschneidet. Zusätzlich hast du bei Tests die Infos der "Nachteile", was erklären soll, warum es nicht die theoretischen perfekten 100% gab. Das MUSS also nicht sein, dass es WEGEN der "Kompliziertheit" schlechter bewertet wurde, sondern dass das nur einer von mehreren Punkten war, die man hätte besser machen können oder die den Spielspaß ein wenig trüben. Anno ist halt auch was für "Einsteiger" und Gelegenheitsspieler, da muss man drauf hinweisen, wenn es vlt ein BISSCHEN komplizierter ist, obwohl das geübte Spieler gar nicht stört oder vlt sogar freut. 

So oder so muss man aber auch solche Wertungen zu ernst nehmen, denn sie sind immer auch etwas subjektiv, und wenn zwei Spiele zB 78 und 82 Prozent bekommen, dann mag das eine "besser" gewertet sein, aber beides sind trotzdem sehr gute Spiele.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2016)

ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass anno 1503 zum launch ziemlich verbuggt war.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2016)

war es bei diesem oder 1404 das Problem mit Uplay?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass anno 1503 zum launch ziemlich verbuggt war.


 ja, meine ich auch. Aber die Frage scheint so zu formuliert sein, als wäre vor allem die "Kompliziertheit" das Problem.

Bei 1503 sind halt schon einige der Warenkreisläufe komplexer geworden, dazu gab es ja AFAIK noch mehr Militär, Piraten und auch Ureinwohner, die man besuchen konnte. Für Einsteiger vlt ein wenig too much, aber genau für so was sind ja Tests da: man liest die Gründe und kann dann ggf. sogar selber entscheiden, dass das "Schwere" für einen persönlich sogar mehr Spaß macht.

@Enisra: uplay ist erst 6-7 Jahre nach Anno 1503 eingeführt worden, das muss also 1404 gewesen sein, was zeitlich dann auch hinkommt


----------



## Argonautin (30. August 2016)

@Herbboy:  Danke für deine Antwort! 

Ok nunja da kannst du Recht haben, dass es für Neueinsteiger und Gelegenheitsspieler etwas zu komplex war.
Ich habe 1503 nach langem heute wieder mal angefangen zu zocken und habe mich an die allgemein schlechten Kritiken von
damals erinnert.
Deshalb dachte ich mal ich starte hier mal eine Diskussion dazu 

@Enisra:  Nun das kann sein, aber ich habs erst viel später zum spielen begonnen und nicht gleich als es raus kam.
Von daher kenne ich das Spiel bugfrei.
(Aja außer der Bug das die Erz-,Gold-,usw. Vorkommmen erst nach dem Laden des Spielstandes sichtbar wurden)


----------

